# حضر الموت...جاء الموت!



## ابن سينا (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جاء في القرآن استعمال الموت في عدة مواضع ,وفي بعضها استعمل فعل "حضر" وفي بعضها "جاء".
فقد ورد فعل "حضر" مع الموت في أربعة مواضع :
1.سورة البقرة 133:" أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي"
2.سورة البقرة 180:" كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِن تَرَكَ خَيْرًا الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِين"
3.سورة النساء 18:" وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ وَلاَ الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُوْلَـئِكَ أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا"
4.سورة المائدة 106:" يِآ أَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ ٱلْمَوْتُ حِينَ ٱلْوَصِيَّةِ ٱثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِّنْكُمْ أَوْ آخَرَانِ مِنْ غَيْرِكُمْ "ز
كما وورد فعل جاء في موضعين:
1.سورة الأنعام 61:" وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَيُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكُم حَفَظَةً حَتَّىَ إِذَا جَاء أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ لاَ يُفَرِّطُون"
2.سورة المؤمنون 99:" حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَآءَ أَحَدَهُمُ ٱلْمَوْتُ قَالَ رَبِّ ٱرْجِعُونِ".
فما هو البعد البلاغي في ذلك؟


----------



## ابن سينا (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الفرق بين اللفظين:
حضر الموت:يعني أنه لم تخرج الروح من الجسد وما زال في النفس نفحة من حياة,, ومنه أشتق الإحتضار اي دنو الأجل, والدليل على هذا أن الذي يحضره الموت يتكلم بوصية أو نحوها, كما في قوله تعالى في يعقوب عليه السلام:" أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي"....فعند حضور الموتُ يعقوب سأل نبي الله أبناءه ما تعبدون من بعدي,فهو لم يفارق الحياة بعد, وكذلك قوله تعالى:" كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِن تَرَكَ خَيْرًا الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِين"...وهذه أيضًا تدلل على ذلك حيث أنه ليس من العقل أن يترك وصية الميت.
وأيضًا قوله تعالى:" وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ"...والميت لا يتكلم بعد فراق الروح الجسد,وكذلك قوله تعالى:"يِآ أَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ ٱلْمَوْتُ حِينَ ٱلْوَصِيَّةِ ٱثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِّنْكُمْ أَوْ آخَرَانِ مِنْ غَيْرِكُمْ "...فحضور الشهود عند حضور الموت دليل على تكلم المحتضر وشهادتهم على ما تكلم به من كلام أو وصية أو نحوه.
وأما جاء الموت فيعني حدوث الموت ونفاذ الحياة وخروج الروح من الجسد, كما في قوله تعالى:" وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَيُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكُم حَفَظَةً حَتَّىَ إِذَا جَاء أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ لاَ يُفَرِّطُون"...فالحفظة هم الملائكة الذين يحصون أعمال الناس من خير أو شر, ويبقون في الإحصاء ما دامت الروح في الجسد فإن فارقت الروح الجسد توقف الإحصاء وتولت الرسل الأخرون التوفي وقبض الروح...وفي هذا دليل على حدوث الموت عند مجيئه.
وأيضًا قوله تعالى :" حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَآءَ أَحَدَهُمُ ٱلْمَوْتُ قَالَ رَبِّ ٱرْجِعُونِ"...فهذه الآية تبين بكل وضوح أن الموت قد تحقق , وأن روح الإنسا ن قد فارقت جسده البالي....وأما قوله بعد الموت "ارجعون" فهو بيان حال الكفار في الآخرة وما يتمنونه من عودتهم ليفعلوا الخير أو أن يسلموا لله الواحد القهار,هذا والله أعلم


----------

